# Completely new system - Starts but nothing on the screen.



## r0ad (May 13, 2010)

I just bought an MSI 870A-G54 Motherboard and an Phenom II - 6 core processor and it won't start.

I've tried rebuilding it 2 times, checking cables, tried starting without the RAM memory but it just won't start, doesn't even enter the BIOS.

The fans goes to the max and nothing happens, I can't even turn it off without using the powerswitch at the back of the case.

It's all brand new so it can't be broken?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html

Follow this guide and report back

When you report back list full system specs including psu


----------



## r0ad (May 13, 2010)

I did try it and nothing worked for me.
When I boot it up it's no beep or nothing, just the fans going to max and my standby light on the front panel shows a red light.

I think it's the motherboard as I red in another post....

Any other suggestions?

AMD Phenom II x6 3,4 ghz.
MSI 870A-g54 motherboard.
Crucial RAM 2gb x2
PSU - 620W Silver Power
HDD Westerndigital 500gb SATA.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Keep it out of the case and on the bench

Can you barrow another psu to try in it? 

Do you have a case speaker connected to the front panel header?


----------



## r0ad (May 13, 2010)

Doby said:


> Keep it out of the case and on the bench
> 
> Can you barrow another psu to try in it?
> 
> Do you have a case speaker connected to the front panel header?



No problem with the PSU i must say, brand new also with 620w is more than enough as the salesmen i spoke to recommended over 500w...

Don't know what case speaker is, neither front panel header!
Could you link a picture of what you mean?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the GPU?
You have a low quality PSU so that would be suspect.

After doing the Bench Test as instructed and still no post: 
If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective


----------



## r0ad (May 13, 2010)

ATI Radeon 5750.

PSU - Silver Power 620W model id: SP-SS620M

It's the best i've had so far and it boots up but no BIOS, think that the Motherboard is the problem...


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

The front panel header is were you connect the case switch , reset swich, ect. too
There will be 2 pins for a case speaker, they are labled and in your manual.

A case speaker usually comes with the case and could be mounted inside the case, it could also be seperate in the bag of screws.

You need a case speaker to check for beeps.

I suspect the low quality psu at this point so you would have to try another, any psu can come DOA but high quality ones not very often, low quality very often


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Edit: Doby beat me to it. :smile:

Personally, Im still suspicious of the PSU. 
The Mobo speaker is either mounted to the board or plugs into a speaker header on the Mobo. They can be picked up at any PC shop To check the Mobo you need a Mobo speaker. Remove all the RAM and attempt to boot.You should hear a consistent single beep from the Mobo speaker. If the beep is not heard the Mobo is probably faulty.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Please confirm your processor. The fastest AMD 6 core is the 1100T at 3.3GHz, which by the way is not (yet) listed on MSI's supported list.


----------



## r0ad (May 13, 2010)

gcavan said:


> Please confirm your processor. The fastest AMD 6 core is the 1100T at 3.3GHz, which by the way is not (yet) listed on MSI's supported list.


I got the 1090T

And yes as I think i mentioned, I tried starting without the RAM and it didn't beep at all. Sending it back to get a new one.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Just found the PSU and it should be fine. 
The SP-SS620M is made by SeaSonic.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

r0ad said:


> I got the 1090T


Its on the msi cpu support list your ok there


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Tyree said:


> Just found the PSU and it should be fine.
> The SP-SS620M is made by SeaSonic.


Yep I wasen't sure at first till I dug a little deeper so I think he should be ok there also


----------



## r0ad (May 13, 2010)

And yes as I think i mentioned, I tried starting without the RAM and it didn't beep at all. Sending it back to get a new one.

EDIT:

I think it can be the motherboard that needs an update for my 6 core processor.
Can I do this myself even without being able to see anything on the screen or do I need to return it?

Source from YouTube clip comment:
"I bought this motherboard and a AMD﻿ Phenom II X6 1055(six core). After installing these hardwares the screen was all black when I fired it﻿ up. Checked my graphic card as well, and I in a previous rewiew of this motherboard, I found out that it needed a BIOS update to work properly. Can I update the BIOS myself? Is it difficult? Hor do I find the correct version for my motherboard? Thanks for any answers ! "


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If the retailer is willing, replacing the MSI with an Asus or Gigabyte would be an improvement also.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Doby said:


> Its on the msi cpu support list your ok there


Assuming, of course, you have the H7 version Bios. It was only released in September


----------



## r0ad (May 13, 2010)

gcavan said:


> Assuming, of course, you have the H7 version Bios. It was only released in September


As i Mentioned above, think I need an update of my BIOS, can't do it blind. 
Any methods?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

r0ad said:


> As i Mentioned above, think I need an update of my BIOS, can't do it blind.
> Any methods?


Ahh, I didn't catch that bit. You would need a supported AM3 processor installed and the computer completing POST. 

edit: Contact your retailer; they may be willing to flash it for you.


----------



## r0ad (May 13, 2010)

gcavan said:


> Ahh, I didn't catch that bit. You would need a supported AM3 processor installed and the computer completing POST


Hmm, think the store can do it for me?
And what's an POST?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*P*ower *O*n *S*elf *T*est

A test sequence a computer puts itself through on initial power up. Tests basic function of CPU, Ram, and Video. It is what makes the 'beep(s)' on start up.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Where was the board purchased from?


----------



## r0ad (May 13, 2010)

gcavan said:


> Ahh, I didn't catch that bit. You would need a supported AM3 processor installed and the computer completing POST.
> 
> edit: Contact your retailer; they may be willing to flash it for you.



Could you send me an link to the BIOS update download?
And do I burn it on a CD or USB?


----------



## r0ad (May 13, 2010)

Doby said:


> Where was the board purchased from?


An store here in Northen Euorpe called Komplett.se
Swedish store...
Must be an old verision of the BIOS and I will try to borrow my friends CPU and install the new verision with the CD that came with, or download a new verision.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> Could you send me an link to the BIOS update download?


Link in Post #10. Scroll down until you find your processor, links are on the right side.

You should be able to use either. Refer to you motherboard manual for specific instructions to make a bootable disk/usb drive.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

r0ad said:


> An store here in Northen Euorpe called Komplett.se
> Swedish store...
> Must be an old verision of the BIOS and I will try to borrow my friends CPU and install the new verision with the CD that came with, or download a new verision.


That would be a good idea, the bios that supports the X6 was released 2010-05-17 and I assumed most retailers would at least stock boards with this bios by now but maybe its old stock, I ain't use to dealing with that.

Plus if you barrow a cpu you can then tell what bios version you have, assuming it passes post


----------



## r0ad (May 13, 2010)

Yes probably.

Thanks everyone for the help!
I will come back with the results!


----------



## sjsoto (Dec 16, 2010)

Brand new MOBO? If is a removable BIOS you should try to get it or get the retailer to flash it. What if you "BRICK" it?


----------



## r0ad (May 13, 2010)

sjsoto said:


> Brand new MOBO? If is a removable BIOS you should try to get it or get the retailer to flash it. What if you "BRICK" it?


Im borrowing a friends CPU to flash my own motherboard, after that I can use my own CPU because right now it can't handle my 6 core.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

sjsoto said:


> Brand new MOBO? If is a removable BIOS you should try to get it or get the retailer to flash it. What if you "BRICK" it?


A bad flash does not necessarily void the manufacturer's warranty. Removing the BIOS chip will.


----------

